# Baby Betta Journal: Feisty Gal



## justineatsoda (Jan 2, 2016)

*Baby to Adult: Fishy Girl's Journey*

My names Justine, and I wanted to start a journal to document my journey with my baby betta I bought back in mid-January. 

This is her on January 12, 2016, labeled as a him originally in her Petco baby betta cup  
She look a little limp here but she's definitely perky.










Here: adjusting to her new tank!


















I will post later to slowly catch up to today's date. :-D

What I learned so far from bettafish.com:

She's Female
Possibly a veil tail

If you guys have anything else to let me know about her or share your knowledge with me I would love it!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Aww what a cutie she is! I have a baby right now too named Popsicle. It is amazing how they grow and change so fast. Congrats on your new little one. Look forward to hearing more about her.


----------



## justineatsoda (Jan 2, 2016)

themamaj said:


> Aww what a cutie she is! I have a baby right now too named Popsicle. It is amazing how they grow and change so fast. Congrats on your new little one. Look forward to hearing more about her.


Aww cute name! & yes it's awesome to watch, I'm eager to see her colors develop :-D & thank you!


----------



## justineatsoda (Jan 2, 2016)

*So to update a little more on information regarding me:*
My first pet betta was when I was about 10 years old, I am now 21. 
It lived for about 2 years in one of those vase with a plant on top setups. Of course I didn't know at that time that they needed more room.

*Fast forward to now*, I got my 2nd betta late December 2015, a crowntail male. I believe he was severely ill and lasted about a week. As soon as I got a new veil tail male, he did not last longer than two days. I did not know about properly sanitizing tanks and believe some contamination killed both. :-(

So I was quite hesitant to get another betta, but I swapped my old tank for a new setup, a simple rectangle 2.5 gallon. Along with a sponge filter and 20 w adjustable heater, and gave it another shot with a baby betta from Petco. 

I hate to post pictures of past fish I didn't have for very long, so here are some more pics of my baby betta.

These are from *January 18th 2016*.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

She looks like she's doing well! Babies can be hit or miss when it comes to health, etc, and it looks like she's happy and healthy! Can't wait to see how she grows up. I live at college but my mom had a baby betta that didn't make it not too long ago, so I'm happy to see this working out for you and for her! Good luck!


----------



## justineatsoda (Jan 2, 2016)

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> She looks like she's doing well! Babies can be hit or miss when it comes to health, etc, and it looks like she's happy and healthy! Can't wait to see how she grows up. I live at college but my mom had a baby betta that didn't make it not too long ago, so I'm happy to see this working out for you and for her! Good luck!


Yeah I'd say I got pretty lucky, she's still going strong! And that's too bad! I never thought I could do it again after I lost two bettas in a row so fast. So I'm pretty shocked too. Just keeping a good eye on the water parameters and keeping her warm


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thats about all you can do and what it takes to keep them happy!


----------



## justineatsoda (Jan 2, 2016)

*February 12th Picture Update!*

Here are some more up to date pictures of the baby! 


















You can really see the iridescent blue coming in on the edges of the fins and the stripe above her female baby stress stripes. I'm hoping they will fade with her color coming in since her health seems very well and water is pretty stable. :-D

On a side note: here is my other baby!










She's turning 5 this September, I adopted her from a high-kill shelter in Tennessee when she was just a baby! Her name's Bailey, she's another feisty gal. She's got quite the personality. ;-)


----------

